# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Conseil cration moteur 2D

## skuti

Bonjour  tous,

Dans le but d'apprendre toujours plus, je me suis lanc dans la conception d'un moteur de jeux 2D.
J'ai dj cr des sokoban-like, snake, et autres mais je voudrais me lancer dans l'ajout de scnario RPG.

Pour l'instant j'ai une archi de ce type:


```

```

O Event est un objet qui appliquera des modifications aux Object en fonction de l'avanc du joueur ou d'action.
Bien sur c'est du simplifier le schma mais c'est sur quoi je vais partir et je voudrais savoir si cela pourrait convenir ou non, enfin bref avoir des conseils quoi  ::): 

Merci d'avance

----------


## Kannagi

Ma rponse oui , non peut tre.
Ce que tu as mis est assez vague oui les modules graphique et son ne seront pas mlang , oui les perso et les map seront spar , donc quelle rponse tu attend ? je veux dire a me semble logique que ce genre de module soit spar (juste par principe de modularit du code).
Aprs tout dpend de ce que tu appelle moteur , si ton but et plus de faire un RPG alors il faudrait plus pens 'librairie' que moteur dans le sens de privilgi les fonctionnalit pratique (ce que tu as besoin) et non toute les fonctionnalits possible mme celle que tu n'aura pas besoin dans ton jeu , de plus un moteur 2D plus il grera de chose diffrente plus t'aura besoin d'un diteur pour modifier efficacement les ressources.
Ensuite je reste sceptique de la cration d'un moteur sans avoir cod un jeu 2D plutt pointu(sokoban-like, snake , en plus si c'est pris via OPC c'est niveau trs dbutant) , une exprience d'un jeu 2D plus complet permettra non seulement dacqurir plus exprience mais en plus d'avoir une vrai vision de ce qu'a besoin d'un jeu 2D.

----------


## skuti

Tu as un exemple de type de jeu intermdiaire?

J'avais fait un algorithme gntique une fois, a compte?  ::D:

----------


## Kannagi

Alors jeu intermdiaire non je vois pas trop , un mario peut tre ?
Comme je dis souvent la Base :
-Gerer les vnement
-Gerer les FPS
Ensuite :
-l'Animation des perso
-Collision
-Affichage de la map par tiles/Scrolling
-Camera

Aprs le reste dpend du jeu , je que j'ai numrer reste ce qui revient le plus souvent dans un jeu 2D.

----------


## skuti

Ah j'avoue qu'un Mario peut tre pas mal. Plus simple  faire en effet tout en y ajoutant le genre d'vnement que je souhaite  ::): 

Je vais faire a alors ^^

Merci pour le tuyau  ::D:

----------

